# Generating Certificates / using the local .mc file



## beastie_007 (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/openssl.html

Generating Certificates

I just have updated the last opensslversion and everything went fine.

I also made the Certificates written like the way on the page above.
No problem till this point, but ....after 14.9.2 Using Certificates, an Example


you see written........ The following lines should be placed inside the local .mc file:


my question wich file exacly do they mean with 'the local .mc file' where i have to add the following lines to

dnl SSL Options
define(`confCACERT_PATH',`/etc/certs')dnl
define(`confCACERT',`/etc/certs/new.crt')dnl
define(`confSERVER_CERT',`/etc/certs/new.crt')dnl
define(`confSERVER_KEY',`/etc/certs/myca.key')dnl
define(`confTLS_SRV_OPTIONS', `V')dnl

because , when i use the following command 'locate .mc' i see a lot of files for example in the /etc/mail directory
bsd7x# locate .mc
/etc/mail/freebsd.mc
/etc/mail/freebsd.submit.mc
/usr/ports/lang/rscheme/files/patch-..__modules__corelib__corelib.mcf
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/chez.cs.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/clientproto.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/cs-hpux10.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/cs-hpux9.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/cs-osf1.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/cs-solaris2.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/cs-sunos4.1.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/cs-ultrix4.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/cyrusproto.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/generic-bsd4.4.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/generic-hpux10.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/generic-hpux9.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/generic-linux.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/generic-mpeix.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/generic-nextstep3.3.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/generic-osf1.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/generic-solaris.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/generic-sunos4.1.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/generic-ultrix4.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/huginn.cs.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/knecht.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/mail.cs.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/mail.eecs.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/mailspool.cs.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/python.cs.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/s2k-osf1.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/s2k-ultrix4.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/submit.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/tcpproto.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/ucbarpa.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/ucbvax.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/uucpproto.mc
/usr/share/sendmail/cf/cf/vangogh.cs.mc


maybe i have to make a new file called .mc , i do not know wich file i have to change

can anyone help me to solv this problem
beastie_007


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2009)

If you go into /etc/mail and type 'make', you will find a your.host.name.mc file which you can use. See /usr/share/sendmail/cf/README for anything you might put in there. 

If you alter the .mc file and type 'make' again, it will produce .cf files which Sendmail can use. Move the stock submit.cf and sendmail.cf out of the way, and symlink your.host.name.cf to sendmail.cf and your.host.name.submit.cf to submit.cf and restart sendmail. 

There are probably ways to tell Sendmail to use your.host.name.cf directly, but I'm so used to building my own configs (sh Build install-cf CF=) and building my own Sendmail that I've grown unaccustomed to using the /etc/mail files.


----------



## beastie_007 (Jan 21, 2009)

My problem about the way how to implement the ssl certificate in the sendmailprogramm has solved. I can immagine that some people have their own way to install and configure software / programms when they are more knowing about an particilar operatingsystem. I just readed the info on the webpage on freebsd.org how to become more familair with freebsd and step by step to learn how to install and fix the problems.

I allready have read many other ways of installing and configuring software from freebsd-users then what i have read in books or on the internet. 

Thanx for your support
beastie_007


----------

